# Snowstorm



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea I know it is not turning but this is the reason I didn't turn today. I was hoping to do a HF vase and try some dye's on it but spent the day digging out. We couldn't get out the back door at all and I had to brace myself and push the front door open. Snowblower did no good as it was so wet and heavy. I just finished and am dog tired so the HF will have to wait. First is the side of our house which faces North, next is the driveway, and the last is the back door.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW! Take it easy Bernie! Wet heavy snow shovelling can be a killer! Literally!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh boy now that's not something I miss!! 

Feel sorry for you Bernie, that's a ton of snow, doesn't look fun. Ours is mostly melted.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb and Mark. Yep each shovel full this morning felt like it weighed 100 lbs. Deb you are right. A few years ago I would have did the shoveling in about 2 hrs. At 64 yrs old I guess maybe as my late mother told me I got smarter and it took me 5 hrs with plenty of rest breaks inbetween.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeeze, Bernie.. You should come visit here in the tropics of Anchorage.. Our snow is gone, except for a few piles where they dumped it where they plowed over the winter. The company's parking lot has already been swept and washed...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea, yea, yea Jim. Rub it in. What is crazy is I watched the weather channel and they said today 65* and Sunday around 75*. Won't even know it snowed. 7 of us had to go down on the next block over and dig out the driveway for a gentleman so the ambulance could get in. He had a heart attack while shoveling the doors open on his house. He was only 2 yrs older than I am at 66. I figured after getting the front and back door open plus the shop door I would let the sun do the rest. Don't need one of those.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

don't cha just love winter wonderlands!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't complain to much as being retired I don't have to get out there at 5 am to scoop the driveway so we could go to work.:lol::dance3:


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*When I retired I was 59 and would shovel all the snow at once. Now I am 68 and when it snows I get a second cup of coffee and look out the window and say it can melt on it's own! :sarcastic: Then I go to the shop and create ma most famous project....sawdust! :jester: Enjoy the retirement, enjoy those grand kids and take it easy so you live long enough to be a real pain to your kids. :sarcastic:
Ron*


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You have got that right Ron. 5 yrs ago I used to get up at 5 am to get the driveway dug so we could go to work. Now I wake up look out the window, roll over and go back to sleep.:lol: I figure if I get the back door and shop door especially the shop door I am good.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bernie,

Now you have me wondering if I have to pack snow shoes for April/May 2012....


----------



## Joescroller (Jul 21, 2009)

April 18 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snowstorm , where the heck are ya in the Arctic !!!! Just kiddin'.
When will this stop and getta break. Nothing but rain here the past weeks in SE PA !
Stay warm. turn on !


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

James I wouldn't think you would need to pack all that but with that being said I can remember twice is last 20 yrs we still had snow drifts in the yard on Mothers Day.

Joe not quite the Artic but sure did feel like in for 24 hrs. What is crazy is a couple of days before it was 82 degrees.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> I can remember twice is last 20 yrs we still had snow drifts in the yard on Mothers Day.


Bernie,

At one time I used to live in a town called Glen Innes in north eastern NSW.

The town is situated on the Great Eastern Divide, a mountain range that runs up the east coast. No where nears as high as most of the US....

The locals can recall it snowing there on Christmas Day which is the middle of our Summer... go Figure?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep I have learned in my old age never underestimate mother nature.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

When we lived in Gillette WY. we had 19" the weekend after mothers day, can't say I miss it much.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> When we lived in Gillette WY. we had 19" the weekend after mothers day, can't say I miss it much.



Did you see any UFO's while there, I saw the mountain from "Close Encounters....."
:jester:

Tongue in cheek........


----------

